# Can any identify this aircraft



## anthonygos (Apr 24, 2012)

Can anyone identify this aircraft in this photo taken in Singapore 1945-50.


----------



## woljags (Apr 24, 2012)

looks like a vampire to me


----------



## anthonygos (Apr 24, 2012)

woljags said:


> looks like a vampire to me



Thanks woljags that's what I thought it was....! a F1


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

...Or possibly a Venom - can't see the wingtips.


----------



## anthonygos (Apr 25, 2012)

So far I have not manage to find any photo's with the wheels like that on a Venom, but please keep them coming.....thanks.


----------



## A4K (Apr 26, 2012)

Some did. Some RNZAF birds had them, though not sure if all or just individual aircraft, and here's an RAF Venom with them:

RAF de Havilland Venom Jet Fighter Bomber Aircraft Restoration at Gatwick Airport Aviation Museum


----------



## Florence (Apr 26, 2012)

Did the RAF operate Vampires out of Singapore? The RNZAF had the Venom when based in Singapore as far as I know. They were on loan and the NZers left them there when they returned home?


----------



## A4K (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, not sure about RAF Vamps Dave, but the RNZAF did indeed use loaned RAF Venoms at Tengah, Singapore from 1955 to 1958. 
Will look into when I get time, but I think you're right that they were handed back to the RAF before the kiwis returned home.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep..... RZNAF Venoms at Tengah, Singapore in 1957. I thought these might have been of 14 Sqdn that had an establishment of 16 Venoms plus two T11 Vampires.
Picture source.... Photos of Avro/GAF Lincoln bomber and Maritime bomber


the airbase....











































De Havilland 14 Squadron Venom WK428 over RAF Changi, Singapore, 1957...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2012)

Also I found this shot. Believing in the caption it's a D.H.115 Vampire T. Mk. 11 (WZ518 ) of No. 14 Squadron while the others were more usually finished in silver.


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Great photos Wojtek! Interesting that Lightning flash on the T11 - never seen that before.


----------

